# Hi. This is My Art.



## PeachyPangolin (May 3, 2017)

Check out my gallery :Userpage of peachypangolin -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (May 3, 2017)

That is quite an interesting take on art!
I like how the second one has a worm he's using as a belt, haha!


----------



## PeachyPangolin (May 3, 2017)

hah,thank you. Yeah its a mushrom and his kimono is moss, and his sword is a blade of grass haha


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (May 3, 2017)

Ah, cool. So he is a mushroom? At first I was thinking he was using a mushroom as a helmet! But that's very cool.


----------



## PeachyPangolin (May 4, 2017)

yes, full mushroom. thank you


----------



## PeachyPangolin (May 6, 2017)




----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 6, 2017)

Wow this is beautiful!


----------



## MissKittyMouse (May 7, 2017)

You are quite talented!


----------



## PeachyPangolin (May 7, 2017)

Thanks, I like your icon, Great Mouse Detective is one of my favorite movies 
Make sure to check out my gallery at Userpage of peachypangolin -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## syrupcomfiture (May 9, 2017)

You're very talented! ^^ I love your serval & rocket raccoon drawings so much!


----------



## PeachyPangolin (May 20, 2017)

syrupcomfiture said:


> You're very talented! ^^ I love your serval & rocket raccoon drawings so much!


Thank you so much!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 20, 2017)

PeachyPangolin said:


> blade of grass



Brilliant!


----------



## PeachyPangolin (May 24, 2017)

Thanks everyone


----------



## PeachyPangolin (Jun 2, 2017)

Well apparently i am a failure since my page view count is 'abysmal' ...thanks for the feedback. Sorry I failed. Bye I guess :/


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 3, 2017)

Try to avoid being disheartened; the popularity artists receive is not a simple function of how good they are. It's mostly stochastic.


----------



## PeachyPangolin (Jun 9, 2017)

Ill try not to...
New Bubsy game, anyone? 

www.furaffinity.net: Bubsy is Back! by PeachyPangolin


----------



## PeachyPangolin (Jun 14, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: Fire Emblem Mermaid Peri by PeachyPangolin


----------



## PeachyPangolin (Jun 18, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: Ribbon Girl by PeachyPangolin


----------



## PeachyPangolin (Jul 1, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: Koala Coffee Painting by PeachyPangolin


----------

